# Toronto Canada | 4k Drone View of Toronto



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Thanks for this, Hols! Wish it had more views of Harbourfront and street views of the Business District though!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thanks for this, Hols! Wish it had more views of Harbourfront and street views of the Business District though!


any good Madam...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> any good Madam...


hahaha .. demanding sod, am I! Watching and enjoying it, Hols


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

Pinky said:


> hahaha .. demanding sod, am I! Watching and enjoying it, Hols


you're very welcome...


----------

